# Searching for a small digital scale.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I already have a hanging scale which is good for bikes, wheels and large parts. Where in the U.S. can I get an accurate digital scale at a good price?


----------



## torquecal (Nov 9, 2002)

Staples and/or Office depot. Small postal scales are about as accurate as you're going to get within a reasonable price range. If you're willing to drop over 200 USD for a low range scale look into Laboratory or Medical supply catalogs


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

Try here. I have the 7001 DX and it is pretty nice.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

These work pretty well http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00006IACE/104-9749075-2827158?v=glance


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I already have a hanging scale which is good for bikes, wheels and large parts. Where in the U.S. can I get an accurate digital scale at a good price?


Do you have a local Head Shop? I bet they have just what you need.


----------



## kingfurby (May 9, 2004)

B2 said:


> These work pretty well http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00006IACE/104-9749075-2827158?v=glance


Thanks for the tip. I picked one up at Office Depot today, under the pelouze name, but it's the exact same thing as the Sunbeam. $31 plus tax, and it's within a gram of my triple beam balance. No more fussing around with counterweights and calculators, hooray.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Did the same, great scale for little $.*

12345



kingfurby said:


> Thanks for the tip. I picked one up at Office Depot today, under the pelouze name, but it's the exact same thing as the Sunbeam. $31 plus tax, and it's within a gram of my triple beam balance. No more fussing around with counterweights and calculators, hooray.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

This is what I got...

http://scientificsonline.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_3081868

whoops, I should add.. the 2000g model...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*For the heavy stuff*

Once you have the small capacity scale in hand, you'll next want to weigh heavier stuff, like frames and wheel sets. You can do this at your local post office if they have one of the automatic package stations. The scales there are accurate to 3 gm and will weigh very large items. You just click in like you were going to send a package, weigh your stuff, and head out the door.


----------

